# speakers drop out on internet radio



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey all, I have a Squeezebox internet radio device, which tunes any station with a URL. In addition, it interfaces with my i Tunes, which I have running on a computer on my network. Here is the question: on occasion, the speakers sound like they are dropping out on certain stations. Not Left and Right, but left OR right. Three things I've chased down:
1. Only happens occasionally, and only on certain stations.
2. Does NOT happen when I'm using the i tunes plug (LAN only)
3. I've checked my speaker connections.

Is this simply a bandwidth issue? I'm running on a DSL line, but none of the stations are running higher than 128 kbs. Anyways, ANY ideas would be huge, because right now the station my wife loves (vintage Christmas music) is making her crazy.


----------



## frank (Feb 6, 2007)

Bit rates are probably your problem. Other starange features that can affect you also would include.

programmes running in the background.
modem and connection issues
Firewalls etc.

I think you can discount the above though. I had lots of problems with my Internet Radio until I went WiFi. Since then streaming has improved. Nope. Don't ask 'cos I can explain!!!!!!!!!!!!

Frank


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

frank said:


> until I went WiFi. Since then streaming has improved. Nope. Don't ask 'cos I can explain!!!!!!!!!!!!


That's like.. backwards! 

Anyways, regarding the original question.. It's UDP streamed data. This means the data is sent out by the originator and no checks are done to make sure it actually gets there. It's "cheaper" to do this resource wise. So if there are any hiccups between you and the originating station, you'll notice.


And as mentioned, if you are running a number of other things through the same connection, that can choke some of the bandwidth that you need.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks all, I had a feeling that it was headed this way. I must say, I don't feel like I've got a lot of background stuff running, but who knows? I'm also sharing a connection with my tenants downstairs. Let me ask you this: For future reference, if I had a computer that had a totally stripped down OS running nothing but essentials dedicated to that device, would it help? Or is this simply a question of too many devices on the network (There are two PC's and a Mac currently on)?
Thanks again.


----------



## GregS (May 22, 2007)

goose134 said:


> I'm also sharing a connection with my tenants downstairs.


Uh, there's your problem. They are downloading the movies and pr0n and sucking up all your bandwidth.


----------

